# What You Can Do If Your Cockapoo Is Overweight



## alvinsimon (Feb 22, 2012)

Alvin and Simon were pronounced "overweight" by their vet a few months ago. Not wanting them disagnosed with diabetes in a few years, here's what I did to get them back to a more acceptable weight range:
http://designerpuppys.blogspot.com/2013/08/13-weight-loss-boosts-cockapoo-dogs.html
Note that this wasn't easy to do. Simon's a food addict and will eat almost anything!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Feed them less, exercise more?


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

If you give them treats you must make the treats part of their overall food rations.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Super vigilance at all times with feeding, treats and exercise. Dogs are always hungry, so distraction is the key, lots of exercise and not feeding additional treats.


----------



## alvinsimon (Feb 22, 2012)

*That's the bottom line*



wellerfeller said:


> Feed them less, exercise more?


Also changed their diet to grain-free Blue Freedom. I think that is a factor also.


----------

